# Needs a movie!!



## comiso90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Which real-life battles, exploits or incidences need their own movie?

A couple for me. The story of the *CSS Alabama* is freaking amazing and hollywood couldnt write a script this good. I have a thread on it here: 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/1800-1914/css-alabama-18966.html#post509227

I dont know if it can support a whole movie but i'd like to see them try with operation Jericho, the Mosquito attack on the Prison at Amiens 
Operation Jericho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i'd like to see the Battle Flag of the USS Enterprise brought to life

The career of the USS Constitution

Battle of Trafalger

Defense of Malta

Das Boot style movie for American submarines

Polish resistance in ww2

Hannibal invading Italy

so many...................


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I too would like to see a movie on the USS Constitution. I think a mini-series similar to Band of Brothers would do that story better though. So many thinks to cover about the activities of that ship, how it came to be, the exploits of numerous Captains and crews, it's participation in the landings of Marines to battle Barbary Pirates on thier home turf.
A US story (not U-571 make believe) on a US Sub would be nice as well, maybe covering the exploits of the USS Barb based on the book Thunder Below?
So many great stories out there.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 5, 2009)

The Warsaw Uprising definitely needs a movie.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 5, 2009)

After his epics in the Lord of the Rings series
I think Peter Jackson should make 'Barbarossa'


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 5, 2009)

Operation Tidal Wave. An operation that resulted in five MOH awards needs to be shown. 

Lot's of CGI would be required since unfortunaely, Liberators are scarce. 

TO


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 5, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> After his epics in the Lord of the Rings series
> I think Peter Jackson should make 'Barbarossa'




Not much of a plot. Germany invades Russia. Russians fight back. Germany loses.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would love to see a movie about the Monitor and Merrimac.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 5, 2009)

I changed the name of the thread to" Needs a movie or *miniseries*!!"

Both of this would be _great _mini series. The only bad thing about the Constitution is that she was blockaded at the end and that's not a very glorious ending... 

The Alabama tried to slug her way out of the blockade and was sent to the bottom... GREAT ending for a movie.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> I would love to see a movie about the Monitor and Merrimac.



YEP!... very cool..

"Showdown at Hampton Roads"

.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 5, 2009)

I think a series style like Band of Brothers would be the best approach. 

1. Coral Sea
2. the Battle of Samar
3. Operation Citadel.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Not much of a plot. Germany invades Russia. Russians fight back. Germany loses.


Broken down so simplistically
there'd be no plot to Lord of the Rings
Beardy geezer invades Middle Earth. Middle Earth fights back. Beardy geezer loses.

The Eastern Front saw some titanic battles and would require no exaggeration or dramatisation.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Not much of a plot. Germany invades Russia. Russians fight back. Germany loses.


I bet they could find some more out of it than that!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> The Eastern Front saw some titanic battles and would require no exaggeration or dramatisation.



defiantly need more eastern front representation.

.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 5, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> defiantly need more eastern front representation


Can you imagine a CGI Kursk? 8)


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Can you imagine a CGI Kursk? 8)



I cant think of a CGI Kursk w/o imagining a flight of CG A-10s swooping in to clean house. 

Question is: which side would they be on?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 5, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I changed the name of the thread to" Needs a movie or *miniseries*!!"
> 
> Both of this would be _great _mini series. The only bad thing about the Constitution is that she was blockaded at the end and that's not a very glorious ending...
> 
> The Alabama tried to slug her way out of the blockade and was sent to the bottom... GREAT ending for a movie.




I think the ending to a Movie/Mini-Series on the USS Constitution could be showing her in the current role she plays in the U.S. Navy. Oldest commisioned ship in any Navy in the world. A living History Museum, that would be a great movie ending for a proud Ship IMHO.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Can you imagine a CGI Kursk? 8)



Done right it would make for a great movie! I remember watching the final battle in LOTR on the big screen, made my jaw drop and how big the action was! Something like that would be needed for Kursk, but it would need to stay true to history.


----------



## Colin1 (Jun 5, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> I cant think of a CGI Kursk w/o imagining a flight of CG A-10s swooping in to clean house.


What about a CGI demolition of Army Group Central, or some of the pitched air battles that took place, or the rout of the Soviet Airforce at the start of Barbarossa? It's a CGI-fest with a storyline you couldn't make up. If Jackson adhered to the historical accuracy of Barbarossa and endeavoured to keep love triangles etc out of it, it would be a classic


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say a movie following the exploits of sub captain Whitey Mack would make a good movie. He followed a Soviet sub for 47 days.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> I think the ending to a Movie/Mini-Series on the USS Constitution could be showing her in the current role she plays in the U.S. Navy. Oldest commisioned ship in any Navy in the world. A living History Museum, that would be a great movie ending for a proud Ship IMHO.



Yes that would be a nice ending like Saving Private Ryan but it still needs a climax...here is her battle record:

USS Constitution's Battle Record

There is no finale... In Saving Private Ryan the emotional ending was supported by the successful rescue. The writers would probably make something up to sell tickets..

She has lots of fantastic compelling stories.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 5, 2009)

Operation Vengeance

The intercept and assassination of Yamamoto !

Operation Vengeance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

There are so many possibilities from WW2 alone, I think a good quality movie about the fighter pilots of WW2 is long over due!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2009)

Case closed. CG B-24's, Massive Climax at Ploesti, Credits Roll with MOH list. I would even let them put me in it! 

Opening shot: A couple of B-24's thunder low over two officers standing in the desert temporarily interrupting their discussion of the upcoming mission. Camera angel changes to reveal practice bombs being dropped on refinery mockup in distance behind them. Back to the officers...


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 5, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Broken down so simplistically
> there'd be no plot to Lord of the Rings
> Beardy geezer invades Middle Earth. Middle Earth fights back. Beardy geezer loses.
> 
> The Eastern Front saw some titanic battles and would require no exaggeration or dramatisation.



Ah, but there is a love interest, some underlying metaphor and possibly a moral to LOTR. All very well making a movie but it has to be one that would interest everybody, not just WWII enthusiasts. If enthusiasts is quite the right word to describe us.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

Capt. Vick said:


> Case closed. CG B-24's, Massive Climax at Ploesti, Credits Roll with MOH list. I would even let them put me in it!
> 
> Opening shot: A couple of B-24's thunder low over two officers standing in the desert temporarily interrupting their discussion of the upcoming mission. Camera angel changes to reveal practice bombs being dropped on refinery mockup in distance behind them. Back to the officers...



If you haven't read it, you should keep an eye out for a book called Lady be Good. Its a great detective story about a B24 crew that disappeared and were found years later. Good read.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

Leyte Gulf. The largest naval battle EVER.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2009)

How about the REAL story of the Black Sheep?


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Black sheep would be a good one Catch, Pappy Boyington does not need to be all done up, his real life persona and adventures would be perfect for a movie, and it could be historically correct, without having to have anything added to his story.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 5, 2009)

Some great ideas guys. What about the battle of the Bismarck sea, or a proper depiction of the Aussie defence of Tobruk. Apart from that I'd love to see something made about the battle of the beachheads, Buna and Gona. The allies costliest campaign in New Guinea.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 5, 2009)

Mini series a la Band of Brothers, for the Battle of Britain - showing the struggles, combat and all, on both sides.
Now _that's_ something I'd love to see!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 5, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Mini series a la Band of Brothers, for the Battle of Britain - showing the struggles, combat and all, on both sides.
> Now _that's_ something I'd love to see!



Absolutely. Using members of this forum as the actors. I can see it now.

*The Far Too Few Who Flew*

Plucky Swede Jan joins the RAF in its hour of need. Pausing only to fill his Spitfire with black market whisky and stealing a kiss from WAAF Biker Babe he takes on the might of the Luftwaffe. RAF 1 Luftwaffe 0 after extra time and penalty shoot out.

Rated PG.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 5, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Absolutely. Using members of this forum as the actors. I can see it now.
> 
> *The Far Too Few Who Flew*
> 
> ...



Maxi, you've got it all wrong! 

Action Lady BikerBabe joins the Luftwaffe to fight the Tommys, and with all her skill, cunning and superior intelligence, she downs Plucky Swede Jan (- flying for the sissy RAF), circling with her trusty wingman to confirm the victory, while watching the smoldering debris falling from Jan's plane in the wake of BB's trusty Bf 109E-4/N, while Jan bails out, shaken and on the verge of a mental breakdown.
Luftwaffe 1 - RAF 0. 
Have a drink of channel water, Jan!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 5, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> ...Have a drink of channel water, Jan!


And that, is a classic "burn"!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 6, 2009)

I think I'd pay to see BikerBabe's version! 

The battle for Tarawa, or Wake Island's defense re-done. I'd like to see another one on the Hurtgen, too, or a miniseries following Rommel's career from WW1 to his murder/suicide.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 6, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Maxi, you've got it all wrong!
> 
> Action Lady BikerBabe joins the Luftwaffe to fight the Tommys, and with all her skill, cunning and superior intelligence, she downs Plucky Swede Jan (- flying for the sissy RAF), circling with her trusty wingman to confirm the victory, while watching the smoldering debris falling from Jan's plane in the wake of BB's trusty Bf 109E-4/N, while Jan bails out, shaken and on the verge of a mental breakdown.
> Luftwaffe 1 - RAF 0.
> Have a drink of channel water, Jan!




Trusty wingman? Who gets to play best supporting actor then?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice one there...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 6, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Trusty wingman? Who gets to play best supporting actor then?



Adler.


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 6, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Adler.



Music While You Work?


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lots of great suggestions but I'd like to see something more obscure .. few Americans know of Malta's struggle ..holy crap... it would make a GREAT movie. So many heroic elements.. Malta is a fascinating confluence of Italian, English and North African influences.. So many sub stories

the mechanics who rushed to assemble the Gladiators
the transport ships
Italian facists
north african opportunists
gladiator pilots
ground crews
The home front that was ready to give up on malta
blockade runners
submarine crews
American named frank who boinks a beautiful Maltese woman.


*a comedy about the German occupation of Guernsey would be cool. i know there was a BBC comedy about it but it needs a big screen treatment*

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> Absolutely. Using members of this forum as the actors. I can see it now.
> 
> *The Far Too Few Who Flew*
> 
> ...



I'd be the one man fighter squadron....8)



BikerBabe said:


> Maxi, you've got it all wrong!
> 
> Action Lady BikerBabe joins the Luftwaffe to fight the Tommys, and with all her skill, cunning and superior intelligence, she downs Plucky Swede Jan (- flying for the sissy RAF), circling with her trusty wingman to confirm the victory, while watching the smoldering debris falling from Jan's plane in the wake of BB's trusty Bf 109E-4/N, while Jan bails out, shaken and on the verge of a mental breakdown.
> Luftwaffe 1 - RAF 0.
> Have a drink of channel water, Jan!



With the homemade whisky in the system, I'd flying like the devil himself! As for having a drink of channel water, I've already tried Budweiser and Miller "beer"...
Btw, where do you have the mirror to touch up your makeup in the cockpit?
A '109 in pink with purple ponies.....hmmmm! Don't think that Goering would approve....  



GrauGeist said:


> And that, is a classic "burn"!!



Oh well...what can you say? 



RabidAlien said:


> I think I'd pay to see BikerBabe's version!
> .



Sure that it'd be a good laugh!

Movie, Yorktown....from the beginning until sunk at Midway. 8) Or a triology, Coral Sea, Midway and Guadalcanal.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

What would make a cool aviation movie would be the Marianas Turkey Shoot or a movie called Defending the Reich.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I'd be the one man fighter squadron....8)
> With the homemade whisky in the system, I'd flying like the devil himself! As for having a drink of channel water, I've already tried Budweiser and Miller "beer"...
> Btw, where do you have the mirror to touch up your makeup in the cockpit?
> A '109 in pink with purple ponies.....hmmmm! Don't think that Goering would approve....
> .



Alright, Bud is as close as I will demand that you literally'll have a drink of something that closely resembles Channel water. 
(I'm a Guinness Girl  )

The mirror? Same place as "Dolfo" had his cigar lighter. 
Btw, that leather helmet is a killer for any 'do, I tell you! *sigh* 
And concerning old Herr Meier - well, free unlimited amouts of his fave booze 'n drugs, a luxury suite and some ladies that'll cater to whatever his tastes was, impotence or not - and a concealed film photographer - I'd bet that the Gestapo would have a field day with him on those premises... that oughta keep him out of my hair (- and my standard camo-painted 109 and a red painted "lipstick kiss" on the tail for every victory) for a while. 
I'd gladly trade a Mutterkreuz for a Ritterkreuz, providing that I'd survive long enough!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2009)

How about Marseilles' last month in North Africa? Starting with his multiple kills and the wearing down as the days and missions got longer until the final, fateful end.


----------



## Soren (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd like to see one on Michael Wittman with the tank fights brought back to life by the help of modern CGI. (Can't stand seeing those white puff effects of the old movies when a tank fires, ruins it for me)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> Alright, Bud is as close as I will demand that you literally'll have a drink of something that closely resembles Channel water.
> (I'm a Guinness Girl  )



Now we're talking! Can't beat a good Extra Cold Guinness.....(and a few single malts)! Look me up, if in Glasgow sometime.... 

You're officially back in my good book!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Soren said:


> I'd like to see one on Michael Wittman with the tank fights brought back to life by the help of modern CGI. (Can't stand seeing those white puff effects of the old movies when a tank fires, ruins it for me)




Could be great but like "The Marianas Turkey shoot". One sided heros... no fun
When Wittman" buttons up" it's gonna be a slaughter.. I dont see the drama in the obvious.

Hans Rudel would be more interesting.... aviators are subject to more variables... (drama)

.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Njaco said:


> How about Marseilles' last month in North Africa? Starting with his multiple kills and the wearing down as the days and missions got longer until the final, fateful end.



Cant miss
great story... as long as they include ME 323's being slaughtered over the med

.


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2009)

I'd also really like to see a high budget film made about the German paratroopers. Never seen one of those before..


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 12, 2009)

Soren said:


> I'd also really like to see a high budget film made about the German paratroopers. Never seen one of those before..



Eben Eamel comes into mind, that and Crete.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 12, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Eben Eamel comes into mind, that and Crete.



Otto Skorzeny is a natural.... It's a shame there isnt one already

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2009)

Yep, I would agree. I also think a film about the struggles of the Battle of Malta would make an excellent film, it has everything you would want from a war film. As for other scenarios, a lot could be done with the German side of the war as it hasn't really been covered in any way. Something similar to Band of Brothers with German Paratroopers I think would work well.


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Yep, I would agree. I also think a film about the struggles of the Battle of Malta would make an excellent film, it has everything you would want from a war film. As for other scenarios, a lot could be done with the German side of the war as it hasn't really been covered in any way. Something similar to Band of Brothers with German Paratroopers I think would work well.



I agree completely.


----------



## Messy1 (Jun 12, 2009)

A Band of Brothers movie from a German perspective would be interesting as hell!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe a Luftwaffe "Memphis Belle" kinda movie....


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 13, 2009)

"Flak Bait"

The record run of American bombing missions and survived the war (202)

A B26

Flak Bait - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2009)

The Mosquito that flew 212 missions....


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, great ideas guys. Personally, I wouldn't mind see a redone movie of midway. couple of other options too. 
-El Alamein. 
-Monte Cassino.
-Verdun.
-The Marne. 
-Jutland. 
-Something on the Indian Army, whether in Europe or the Pacific. 
-How about something like "Britain Stands Alone," from late '40 to late '41.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm actually surprised there had not been one on Otto Skorzeny. I'm also shoked one has not been done on Jutland, that would be incredible.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

You want action, suspense, intrique, drama and explosions galore.....

A movie about the raid on Zeebruge during WWI.

First World War.com - Battles - The Raid on Zeebrugge, 1918


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 14, 2009)

Njaco said:


> You want action, suspense, intrique, drama and explosions galore.....
> 
> A movie about the raid on Zeebruge during WWI.
> 
> First World War.com - Battles - The Raid on Zeebrugge, 1918



Oh yeah, I remember hearing about this raid. Nice pick Njaco, this could be a great movie, as long as it's in the hands of the good director. Gotta make sure Michael Bay doesn't get in on this, or somehow we'll find British sailors armed with M16's and SAWS going against German troops with AK-47's and RPG's. 

With all these ideas for movies, maybe we should start are own film company, like AFC, the Aircraft Films Corporation. Focus right on the history of an event, and leave out all the unnecessary drama and romance stories. We could be millionaires.


----------



## HerrKaleut (Jun 14, 2009)

Beaten again. Jutland, film or mini series, from the naval race build up, through the battle, to the post battle recriminations.

I recall from my schooldays that there was a series on T.V. about the true stories of the U.S. submarine service called "Silent Service"


Bucksnort, Constitution is the oldest ship afloat, Victory is the oldest in commision.

The story of HMS Seraph.
A series about the Individual U-boat aces.


I know it is a novel but Len Deighton's "Bomber" would make a brilliant film.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm with ya, FF!!!! I can be the Official Popcorn Tester and Whopper Wrangler.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2009)

I dunno about a film company but maybe the Warbird Script Writer's Guild?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, these sound like great ideas. If it's a film company, I'll test the seats, to make sure that they are comfortable for the audience. 
If it's a writers guild, then I'll make sure that the right kind of food is incorporated into each historical movie.


----------



## Soren (Jul 20, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this video on youtube, one of the greats IMO. Show it to a true film instructor and he will no doubt get hooked right away 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7scZ8CXu8yw_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

HerrKaleut said:


> .Bucksnort, Constitution is the oldest ship afloat, Victory is the oldest in commision.
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake, the USS Constitution is the oldest commisioned Warship still afloat, while the HMS Victory holds the title of overall oldest commisioned Warship (drydocked). Glad you pointed that out so I can have the facts correct.


----------



## DBII (Jul 23, 2009)

I would like to see something about an armor unit of WWII or Vietnam. One would think that there was only Inf and helos in SE Asia.

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anybody have Tom Hanks e-mail?
He seems to be the only person in Hollywood that has a reverence for history..

Saving Private Ryan
Band of Brothers
from Earth to the Moon
Apollo 13
Band of Brothers - Pacific

... They are all outstanding (BoB - Pacific will be)

Tom has made the world a better place.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Agree Comiso! He has definitely come a long way. I am glad he and Mr. Spielberg have such a deep appreciation for history!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2009)

And relatively unbiased I might add. Which is suprising for Spielberg.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Eastwood did damn good too with both his Iwo Jima movies. Letters from Iwo Jima really made me think about the japanese enlisted men left to die on I.J. and all the other islands.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2009)

Heh. I'd LOVE to see a collaboration amongst all three of those guys. Hanks/Spielberg/Eastwood....man, that'd be a sight to behold!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 3, 2009)

They sure could make some interesting movies, of _that _I'm sure!


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2009)

Id like to see Ron Howard directing a war movie I like his work


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 3, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh. I'd LOVE to see a collaboration amongst all three of those guys. Hanks/Spielberg/Eastwood....man, that'd be a sight to behold!



Two out of three ain't bad.

The Spielberg/Hanks mini series "The Pacific" will be on HBO this year (hopefully).

The Pacific

TO


----------

